

When “Doing Everything Right” Goes Wrong - danso
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/KylePittman/20141112/229946/When_quotDoing_Everything_Rightquot_Goes_Wrong.php

======
debacle
Even the people recommending this game on steam note that it's overpriced.
From some reviews, the game is less than four hours long. $3.50 an hour isn't
really a price point that steam users are used to. If I had to take a rough
guess, I would say it's almost 10x my average.

